# Verdoro Green Differences between 67/68 - 69/70 with Pictures



## Corellian Corvette (Jun 16, 2012)

My 1968 GTO is getting ready for paint and I’m going to be changing the color from April Gold to Verdoro Green. 

I’ve been searching for the reason behind the different shades of Verdoro Green. It seems (at least in pictures online), that 67-68 Verdoro Green cars can appear darker and more olive then 69-70 Verdoro Green cars.

Some people have claimed their painters have said there is no difference, but GM did change the code in 1969 (Code “Q” in 68, Code “73” in ’69), and I found this site clearly shows that those codes map to different numbers for several paint brands as well.

http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcod...r=2095&rows=50

Year Paint Color Name Code GM Code Ditzler-PPG / Dupont / Acme Rogers / Martin Senour / Sherwin Williams 
1968 Verdoro Green Q WA3771 43745 4947LH, 4947DH 5557 4380 3028 
1969 Verdoro Green 73 WA3771 2095 5066LH, 5066AH, 5066DH 5717 4380 2612

Looking further, Dupont has yet ANOTHER code for Verdoro Green in 1970. 

Given all the uncertainty, my painter went down last week and had both colors mixed up, and test sprayed a panel. 

As thought, there is definitely a difference between the two color mixes.

I’ve attached several pictures that I took of the panel. My painter uses PPG, and for consistency I rotated the images so Code '73' (PPG 43745) is on the left, and Code 'Q' (PPG 2095) is on the right. Note that these pictures were taken at different angles and different distances. I've just rotated them for easy comparison. Some are indoors, and the last few were taken outdoors. 

Today we had a sunbreak, I set the panel on the driveway and started walking around it in bright daylight, and it finally dawned on me what the difference is.

The 69/70 Code "73" blend of Verdoro is more consistent through different lighting conditions. It's not so much the color is different then Code Q, it's that depending on how the light hits it, it remains more-or-less the same shade.

67/68 Code "Q" Verdoro is a WHOLE different story. It's MUCH more dynamic, and gets affected by the light to a much greater degree. It's almost like those color-changing paints. It goes from a dark green, to olive, to a light gold depending on what angle you look at it. In fact, in certain light angles it can appear to be LIGHTER than the 69/70 color.

I'm not saying it's better or worse. In fact, head on they basically look the same (you can see in some pictures towards the top they look identical). The difference appears to be in the level of metallic of the paint, and my painter confirmed there is more gold tint in the code Q paint, even though they look very similar in the can.

So there you go. I'm not sure why GM made that change - although I suspect the Code "73" would be easier to panel match for a repair.

Hopefully this helps those researching Verdoro on their cars. 

*Inside Shots*

























*Outside Shots*
1. Medium Distance, no flash.









3. Close up, flash.








4. Close up, no flash.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Neat! Thanks for the great post. I sometimes fantasize about painting my '67 GTO convertible Verdoro Green....I changed it from gold to burgundy 20 years ago. Or maybe build a Verdoro Green '65 ragtop with a red pinstripe and a white top and parcment interior....It's a unique color that got a bad rap because it was very common and faded to flat pretty quickly originally, leading to the "army green" jokes. I love the color on a '60's Ponitac, though!! Not a fan of gold cars, never was....but getting more tolerant of them!!


----------

